# Spiciest strong AFFORDABLE cigar?



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

In keeping with the "best bundle" and "best cheap cigar" threads, I'm wondering what y'all think are the best of the Uber strong, Spicy, toenail curling-nic-kick, stogies that are under $100 a box? Let's hear it.


Rich


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Maduro Chisel. $55 for a box of 10. This stick is great and is plenty strong. Just don't smoke one on an empty stomach.:w


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 less than 5 a stick and will buzz your behind.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Trumpet said:


> In keeping with the "best bundle" and "best cheap cigar" threads, I'm wondering what y'all think are the best of the Uber strong, Spicy, toenail curling-nic-kick, stogies that are under $100 a box? Let's hear it.
> 
> Rich


The Strongest:
Famous Nicaraguan 3000
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970
Juan Lopez

Very Strong:
Gran Habanos #5
La Rosa Especial
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
Maria Mancini
La Gloria Cubana Serie R
Bucanero Salsa
Camacho Corojo


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

neoflex said:


> La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Maduro Chisel. $55 for a box of 10. This stick is great and is plenty strong. Just don't smoke one on an empty stomach.:w


I agree, very strong. $55.00 is a good price. I mostly see them in the low $60.00 range when you can find them. RJT


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Trumpet said:


> In keeping with the "best bundle" and "best cheap cigar" threads, I'm wondering what y'all think are the best of the Uber strong, Spicy, toenail curling-nic-kick, stogies that are under $100 a box? Let's hear it.
> 
> Rich


I think for a $20 spot more, you can find a whole box online of the La Flor Dominicana Chisels...

http://www.bonitasmokeshop.com/la_flor_dominican_dl_chisel_ciga.htm

Might want to ask and see if they have both natural and maduro. I'm sure other gorillas might have seen other deals...


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Hands down the JDN Antano IMHO. If you look you can find a box of these for around $60 and they are the strongest smokes I've ever had, and they taste GREAT too. You won't be dissapointed, just make sure you open the box and let em sit for at least 3 weeks to let the true flavor of these come out.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

zamco17 said:


> Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 less than 5 a stick and will buzz your behind.


Good call...


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks all,
For the money would I be wise to jump on the "edge" seconds sale and the Torano sale? Or are these sales kinda common?

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Also, I was under the impression the Torano signatures and virtuosos were there strongest.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

zamco17 said:


> Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 less than 5 a stick and will buzz your behind.


I just got done smoking one of those... wasn't impressed... didn't think it was strong at all. 

Just my :2


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I just got done smoking one of those... wasn't impressed... didn't think it was strong at all.
> 
> Just my :2


I had a torp today and agree that is wasn't very strong compared to many others. I like the RP Edge missle Maduro. You can get them for $99/25 at Atlantic Cigar (they sometimes run them on sale for as little as $69!) GREAT flavor and full body. I like the LFD DL line too.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> I had a torp today and agree that is wasn't very strong compared to many others. I like the RP Edge missle Maduro. You can get them for $99/25 at Atlantic Cigar (they sometimes run them on sale for as little as $69!) GREAT flavor and full body. I like the LFD DL line too.


The EDGE definitely has more kick but I thought the 59 wasn't bad. Then again, I've been on a medium kick the last month or so and had a 59 in the middle. Never tried a LFD...


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Habanos Puros H2000 Mixed Bundle from MrBundles.com.
About $35 for 50. An excellent value smoke. See show #51 for a review. Also, fullerspullers.com still has Ancient Warrior LE's for $98 a box.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

txmatt said:


> The Strongest:
> La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
> Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970


I agree with these two being very strong and fairly spicy. Try a JcN Antano Consul and a LFD DL Chiselito in tandem - and I bet you'll bet your fix.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Just bought a box of Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte yesterday (Cordoba's).
$35 for box at JR.
Nice and Full Bodied.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Well,
Update time.
I've made some orders since my first post, and here's the findings...

Famous Nic 3000.....nice, but didn't seem strong to me. Might order more.
RP Factory Selects....I like these a LOT. Nice spice. Definitely ordering more.
Torano Virtuoso Torp....Good, very smooth, but not very spicy. Probably won't order more.
Torano Signature....Good, but much milder than the Virtuoso. See other Torano
Gran Habano Corojo Gran Robusto....Good cigar, nice and spicy. Will order more.
RP Diesel...Nice spice, but very "one dimensional". No more.
5 Vegas (black label)....blah. Not if you paid me....well maybe if you _paid_ me.

I've also since tried the Camacho "El Legend Ario" and really enjoyed them.

With few exceptions (RP factory selects, JdN Antano, "Legendario"), it appears that to get what I really want I gotta spend some chedda'

SOOOOOOO.....

Now, I'm looking to get the most make-your-head-spin-shave-your-tongue-after (in a good way) strong high end stogie (first baby on the way). I'm thinking of some Tatuaje Cojunus, Havana VIs, Pepin Blue Labels, Padilla Miami 8/11s, or Habana Leons.

Thoughts?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

You can get some real good kick from the Montecristo Peruvian series such as the Fer de Lance. They have good power and are reasonable in price. Paul


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Here is a list of my current favorite full bodied smokes (all NC) that also taste really good.

Ashton VSG Spellbound
Aurora 100, Preferidos Conn
Bolivar, Churchill
Camacho SLR Rothschild
Don Diego Aniversario #2
Don Pepin Garcia Imperiales
Juan Lopez Epicure #1
La Aroma de Cuba
Padilla Miami 8/11 Robusto
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro
St Louis Rey Maduro
Tatuaje Unicos
Trinidad Maduro Churchill


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

You can also add The Cuban Crafters Cabinet series to the list. An excellent cigar and reasonably priced.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The Griffins/Fuerte. Ba da bing. If it doesn't jiggle your brain I'll post you a sawbuck. 

And I'm sure you'll enjoy the Tatuaje etc. $200+ boxes more than the RP etc. $100- boxes. 

:r


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> The Griffins/Fuerte. Ba da bing. If it doesn't jiggle your brain I'll post you a sawbuck.


You are right about that! All the Griffins I ever had were really weak. I received a Fuerte in a sampler and decided to smoke it before dinner. I had trouble walking for about 1/2 an hour.:hn That was the first time I ever had a cigar sneak up and :bx


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Unfortunately your question is much broader than you suppose. For instance - there are many Sancho Panzas that would fit this description, but my new fav the PAM 64 principe would also fit.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

JdN Antano 1970 by a long shot.
Scott


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> JdN Antano 1970 by a long shot.
> Scott


:tpd: Im smoking a JdN Antano 1970 and i love it. very tastyThe LG DriftyG sent me, that was a azz kicker as well. Im also in the hunt for strong cigars so ill sent u my list i've made so far.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd: Im smoking a JdN Antano 1970 and i love it. very tastyThe LG DriftyG sent me, that was a azz kicker as well. Im also in the hunt for strong cigars so ill sent u my list i've made so far.


:tpd: The Joyo De Nicaragua Antano 1970's are strong and spicy and the intensity grows as you smoke. You could probably find a box of the smaller ones for somewhere around your price range. Others include the Indian Tabac Extra Fuerte and Griffin Fuertes - you can find these two on cbid for less than 100.00/box.

Check this thread while you are at it - I started it when I was new and there may be some suggestions therein:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30777&highlight=darkest+oiliest


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ca21455 said:


> You are right about that! All the Griffins I ever had were really weak. I received a Fuerte in a sampler and decided to smoke it before dinner. I had trouble walking for about 1/2 an hour.:hn That was the first time I ever had a cigar sneak up and :bx


Well, he originally asked for "the best of the Uber strong, Spicy, toenail curling-nic-kick, stogies".

Since the price range opened up that G/F came to mind. I can't recall it was spicey, especially. I think what you said (sneak up) was exactly what it did to me, too. It was like a velvet-hammer. I don't remember that it had any remarkable flavor characteristic - can you remind me? I just remember it was maybe the most surprising boot in the butt I ever got from a cigar. It's months since I smoked one - did not hurry back for more, but might be just the thing to toot Trumpet's horn. :w


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Havana Soul from cigarking.com!!!!!!:dr


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Somehow we all missed the venerable el Rico Habano natural. Strong, spicy and affordable. Love the el Rico.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32716


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mombacho, Brahma, and Don Juan's come to mind.


----------

